# What are some games that have had bad "Professional" reviews but...



## Nardo6670 (May 5, 2015)

Good user reviews and (mostly) positive word of mouth on many forums and the like?

Basically games that have had low -Mediocre review scores on  many professional websites(IGN, Gamespot, etc)

But on forums and in many communities, the game is mostly praised and recommended to get?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 5, 2015)

This comes to mind.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (May 5, 2015)

I don't go by reviews that much. Once you know what you like, you barely pay attention to scores anymore. If a game scores high I won't buy it because of it's score. If it scores low I might still buy it anyway.

A good example is how (while it had pretty good scores in and of itself) Dragon's Dogma if you go by scores would be worse than Skyrim or Dark Souls, I thought it was much more fun than either of them. But you have to tolerate some of the less streamlined aspects of the game, or even find that personally interesting.

For example, Dynasty warrior games are a tedious grind with nigh-incomprehensible battlefield objectives that barely changes from one title to the next, so they get low scores usually, but to the fans that's one of the things they love about those titles.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2015)

Pretty much everything since they're busy sucking corporate dick.


----------



## Imagine (May 5, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> This comes to mind.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



What the fuck


----------



## 7777777 (May 5, 2015)

Every ign review.


----------



## Lord Yu (May 5, 2015)

Growlanser 4 is a straight 9 to me but probably about a 7 in the press.


----------



## sworder (May 12, 2015)

Anarchy Reigns

God that game was so fun, shame that it will never get a sequel


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 16, 2015)

Digimon World 2 and i care don't what anyone says about it, the game rocked back then!


----------



## Xiammes (May 16, 2015)

Dragons Dogma is a great example, didn't receive high scores, but the game kicks ass. It has a bad case of needing a pc port, as the technical limitations of the ps3 and 360 are the biggest detractors to the game.


----------



## Pliskin (May 19, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Dragons Dogma is a great example, didn't receive high scores, but the game kicks ass. It has a bad case of needing a pc port, as the technical limitations of the ps3 and 360 are the biggest detractors to the game.



The game was brilliant in concept but had 0 polish. Quest chains were incomprehensible and dull, class builds were imballanced to the extreme, the infamous npc dialogue repeats, floaty controlls.  etc.

Basically, it was a really good game trying its hardest to annoy you and I totally understand people who did not want to put up with it.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2015)

Of course.  

However, I think the fact that Dragon's Domga...'s persisting cult legacy is as strong as it is _despite _the tedium, rough finish and often frustrating technical aspects of the game is a massive testament to how fucking good the things which it did _right _were.

I can't really... fault people for not being able to put up with the game's limitations, but I'm kind of sad some people couldn't look past it to experience such a fanciful and adventure-filled game.


----------



## Pliskin (May 19, 2015)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Of course.
> 
> However, I think the fact that Dragon's Domga...'s persisting cult legacy is as strong as it is _despite _the tedium, rough finish and often frustrating technical aspects of the game is a massive testament to how fucking good the things which it did _right _were.
> 
> I can't really... fault people for not being able to put up with the game's limitations, but I'm kind of sad some people couldn't look past it to experience such a fanciful and adventure-filled game.



Agreed. I just mean that it explains the review scores, as game reviews tend to measure technical aspects and almost never factor in innovation/ themes/ narrative and so on. Basically game reviews (mainstream ones anyway) are tailored towards measuring COD style multiplayer, where graphics ballancing and controlls are pretty much THE important thing.


----------



## Buskuv (May 19, 2015)

Pliskin said:


> Agreed. I just mean that it explains the review scores, as game reviews tend to measure technical aspects and almost never factor in innovation/ themes/ narrative and so on. Basically game reviews (mainstream ones anyway) are tailored towards measuring COD style multiplayer, where graphics ballancing and controlls are pretty much THE important thing.



Well, it's funny that you mention that since virtually all modern Bethesda games get top marks across the board despite having sometimes _atrocious _bugs and performance issues at launch, some of which far transcend the framerate and dialog issues in DD.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 19, 2015)

^

Mods.

Bethesda always gets a free pass cause of mods. Plus they embellished the open world genre which gave them another free pass. You know, the whole IF YOU CAN SEE THAT MOUNTAIN, YOU CAN CLIMB IT thing.

But yeah, Skyrim sucks, Oblivion sucks but everywhere run for the hills if Dragon's Dogma doesn't have a visual novel tier romance system!


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2015)

Anything Polygon reviews.


----------



## SionBarsod (May 20, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> This comes to mind.



That shit will forever be criminal.


----------

